# Mike C's dedicated HT #1



## mike c

fiber optics
















a million miles of cables and nearly finished! :bigsmile:


----------



## mike c

and then the water damage. :hissyfit: :crying:








War of the Worlds








Pods Emerging

























this theater is located in the basement, to keep water from pushing up from the ground, there are perforated pipes that run underneath the 4" floor slab that go into a sump tank where water is supposed to be pumped out. the contractor forgot to run the pumps when this big typhoon hit.


----------



## Sonnie

So this is as far as you got when the typhoon hit? What a bummer.

Is your contractor going to ante up?


----------



## mike c

yup he will. i'm only out the delay in the entire project. what should have taken 45-60 days as you can see from the pic dates took half a year and counting. 

I wasn't able to take pics of the wall panels that were wrapped in upholstery that was destroyed as well ... I only take pics every saturday and the panels were made in between taking pics.

I do have updated pics to post that were taken last saturday:


























because of the new thicker slab (which I had to pay extra for - from 4" ordinary slab to 8" pressure slab) I had to delete a row of seats. now it's down to two rows, and instead of the wooden platforms and stage ... I had them made out of solid concrete. (the old platforms had this hollow thump when walking over them which drove me crazy).


----------



## Prof.

A very interesting construction..Looks like it's going to be a good size theatre..
I like the shape of the ceiling...Is that going to be a star field ceiling?
What size screen are you planning on using.?


----------



## mike c

yes, that's a star field ... I also put all the lighting into a remote control system.

looking at a 106" screen.

two rows, 4 and 3 = 7 seats. I'm looking at the LaZboy HT seats.


----------



## Captain Crunch

mike c said:


> yes, that's a star field ... I also put all the lighting into a remote control system.
> 
> looking at a 106" screen.
> 
> two rows, 4 and 3 = 7 seats. I'm looking at the LaZboy HT seats.


That's really going to look good when it's all finished. Keep us updated mike.:T


----------



## mike c

i hope so. you can't believe the anxiety of waiting for the theater to finish ... and then waiting for it to finish again 

on a side note, I've always wondered why they were covering all the fiberglass in the wall with the plywood ... i told myself "aah low bass traps" ... but what I did not see was before they upholstered the wall panels, they did this:








(I didn't see them do that before because those panels were destroyed by the previous flood)

here are pics the HT subcontractor took before the destruction: (the what could have been scenario)


----------



## Guest

hey mike, your theater is looking great (thus far) and i am looking forward to more pics! question: how high did you make the riser between the seating levels? is that what you are refering to when you mentioned the 8" slab instead of the 4"? i was told that you should have a minimum of 6" rise between the levels but can't seem to confirm this anywhere. thanks and hope the reset of the build goes smooth as silk


----------



## Prof.

mike c said:


> I also put all the lighting into a remote control system..


I did the same in my theatre and it's a real crowd pleaser..:clap:
When the lights slowly dim and the movie starts, it gives that real theatre feeling..

I'll be following your progress with interest..Keep the pics coming..


----------



## mike c

rungriot said:


> hey mike, your theater is looking great (thus far) and i am looking forward to more pics! question: how high did you make the riser between the seating levels? is that what you are refering to when you mentioned the 8" slab instead of the 4"? i was told that you should have a minimum of 6" rise between the levels but can't seem to confirm this anywhere. thanks and hope the reset of the build goes smooth as silk


hi, back when there were three rows, each level was 6" ... now that there are two rows only it's 8"
i hope this time there isn't anymore problems. raying:




Prof. said:


> I did the same in my theatre and it's a real crowd pleaser..:clap:
> When the lights slowly dim and the movie starts, it gives that real theatre feeling..
> 
> I'll be following your progress with interest..Keep the pics coming..


I will! thanks for looking


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow Mike, thats an impressive room. I find it interesting that the room is constructed with concrete rather than wood or steel is your place all concrete? Makes for a very different feel and look. 

Keep us posted.

Tony


----------



## mike c

good observation. you see, 99% of the houses here are constructed with concrete, houses should last a 1000 years 

it should have good isolation from other rooms, except leakages from the dropped ceiling and the door. but in this particular room, the ceiling has a poured slab as well, and all the walls (instead of the regular hollow blocks) are poured concrete too (retaining wall) ... makes for a good bunker.  but they were not made from poured concrete just for isolation really, it's only because this room is in the basement, i'm guessing structural reasons.


----------



## tonyvdb

mike c said:


> .... you see, 99% of the houses here are constructed with concrete, houses should last a 1000 years


Thats amazing! Is there a reason why they choose to construct houses this way? It cant be cheep compared to way we do it here.
I know that allot of places in the US do not build basements but here in Canada that is normal except in British Columbia because of the rock in the ground. My place only the exterior walls and floor in the basement are concrete the rest is wood stud construction.


----------



## DIYHT1

nice HT room, what kind of lighting is it around the screen box frame? looks great.


----------



## mike c

you know what, I really don't know ... but I did ask my architect friend from the US:
"how come most of the houses there are made of wood?"

he said his best guesses was:

"maybe because of the expensive labor cost there and something about the concrete keeping/absorbing the cold?"

i'm thinking wood is just much faster to work with ... there's no curing times ... just keep building!


----------



## mike c

DIYHT1 said:


> nice HT room, what kind of lighting is it around the screen box frame? looks great.


T5 lighting - thin thingies that look like fluorescent lights. I have since told the subcontractor that I did not want to see the "spaces" in between with no light, so I told him to stagger/overlap the lights.


----------



## hyghwayman

More pictures please, Mike

Thanks,
hyghwayman


----------



## mike c

hyghwayman said:


> More pictures please, Mike
> 
> Thanks,
> hyghwayman


sure, I'll be sure to take pics this saturday


----------



## Big Worm

Looking good. :T


----------



## mike c

thanks Big Worm!

here are the latest pics:


----------



## Prof.

Coming along nicely MikeC..
Looks like it would be an ideal room for an Anamorphic projection setup!!


----------



## imbeaujp

VERRY nice !


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Hey Mike!! that's awesome!!!:T

:wow::5stars:


----------



## mike c

Prof. said:


> Coming along nicely MikeC..
> Looks like it would be an ideal room for an Anamorphic projection setup!!


yup, this will get a 106/108" screen up front. 



imbeaujp said:


> VERRY nice !





Rodny Alvarez said:


> Hey Mike!! that's awesome!!!:T
> 
> :wow::5stars:


thanks guys!


----------



## hyghwayman

Thanks for the new pictures Mike:yay:, it looks like your going to have one sweet TH room:hsd:. 

Thanks again,
hyghwayman


----------



## brent_s

mike c said:


> you know what, I really don't know ... but I did ask my architect friend from the US:
> "how come most of the houses there are made of wood?"
> 
> he said his best guesses was:
> 
> "maybe because of the expensive labor cost there and something about the concrete keeping/absorbing the cold?"
> 
> i'm thinking wood is just much faster to work with ... there's no curing times ... just keep building!


Mike, where is "here" for you? 

Most of the time, construction material is chosen for an area's weather exposure and availability. In the US and Canada, wood of suitable strength is readily available and economical. In a hurricane prone area that is also lacking in natural wood resources, such as St. Lucia (West Indies), concrete is the standard and the only common sense choice. I've heard it's also common for other West Indies/Carribbean construction...I would think islands with wind exposure in general would benefit. I think Florida strengthened its building codes after one of the big 'canes in such a way that concrete either became mandatory or cost competitive for residential construction by the time wood structures were brought up to the necessary wind resistance rating. Even here in Wilmington, where we're not exactly immune to hurricanes, a few people have made the move to concrete, including one of our fishing piers...owners spent $1M or so because they got tired of every other storm knocking off part of the pier. 

As a thermal mass, concrete is a much better solution than standard wood construction for heating/cooling as well. The main problem in wide spread adoption in the US is the upfront building costs, I would think. Probably makes remodelling, which we're quite fond of, more difficult as well.

-Brent


----------



## allredp

Hey Mike--great stuff!!! Looking good for sure...

What kind of equipment are you planning on installing? I saw a Mitsubishi name on cardboard in your earliest pics. 

Thanks for keeping us posted--I nearly cried with you when I saw the water damage!!!


----------



## mike c

hyghwayman said:


> Thanks for the new pictures Mike:yay:, it looks like your going to have one sweet TH room:hsd:.
> 
> Thanks again,
> hyghwayman


thanks also for looking.



brent_s said:


> Mike, where is "here" for you?
> 
> Most of the time, construction material is chosen for an area's weather exposure and availability. In the US and Canada, wood of suitable strength is readily available and economical. In a hurricane prone area that is also lacking in natural wood resources, such as St. Lucia (West Indies), concrete is the standard and the only common sense choice. I've heard it's also common for other West Indies/Carribbean construction...I would think islands with wind exposure in general would benefit. I think Florida strengthened its building codes after one of the big 'canes in such a way that concrete either became mandatory or cost competitive for residential construction by the time wood structures were brought up to the necessary wind resistance rating. Even here in Wilmington, where we're not exactly immune to hurricanes, a few people have made the move to concrete, including one of our fishing piers...owners spent $1M or so because they got tired of every other storm knocking off part of the pier.
> 
> As a thermal mass, concrete is a much better solution than standard wood construction for heating/cooling as well. The main problem in wide spread adoption in the US is the upfront building costs, I would think. Probably makes remodelling, which we're quite fond of, more difficult as well.
> 
> -Brent


here is in Manila, Philippines 



allredp said:


> Hey Mike--great stuff!!! Looking good for sure...
> 
> What kind of equipment are you planning on installing? I saw a Mitsubishi name on cardboard in your earliest pics.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted--I nearly cried with you when I saw the water damage!!!


the mitsubishi box is for the in-ceiling ACU (which in hindsight was a very wrong decision) I should have gone for a floorstanding or wall mounted model.

I'm thinking the speakers are Monitor Audio RS6 for the mains, RS-LCR for the center, RS-FX for the two pairs of surrounds. 

The subwoofers will be a pair of SVS PB13 Ultras. :bigsmile:


----------



## allredp

Excellent choices!!! 

I just put in that exact same Monitor Audio set in my buddy's house and it sounds so good. No fatigue at all--clean, clear, but not bright. 

He has a very dampened room also and those Silver series Monitors just flat out perform! 

He used the JL F113, but your dual SVS U13s will trump that for sure!!! 

Keep us posted...


----------



## mike c

allredp said:


> Excellent choices!!!
> 
> I just put in that exact same Monitor Audio set in my buddy's house and it sounds so good. No fatigue at all--clean, clear, but not bright.
> 
> He has a very dampened room also and those Silver series Monitors just flat out perform!
> 
> He used the JL F113, but your dual SVS U13s will trump that for sure!!!
> 
> Keep us posted...


this room's budget couldn't fit dual F113's ... their smaller size would have been useful.
but I'm confident the SVS's will be best for HT (not discounting the unprecented music performance of the new Ultras as compared to ANY SVS they've released)

not much progress this week though ...


----------



## raw23062

Very impressive, anxiously watching your build. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## imbeaujp

Wow it is getting better and better every week !

I like the colors and the celing !

JP


----------



## Sheep

Mike, looking good. When are you planning on finishing?

I have left Audioholics just to let you know. Looking forward to a new start on HTS. Now I just need to rack up some posts so I can create my own thread.

SheepStar


----------



## mike c

raw23062 said:


> Very impressive, anxiously watching your build. Keep those pics coming.





imbeaujp said:


> Wow it is getting better and better every week !
> 
> I like the colors and the celing !
> 
> JP


thanks guys, will take more pics when the carpet is put in.



Sheep said:


> Mike, looking good. When are you planning on finishing?
> 
> I have left Audioholics just to let you know. Looking forward to a new start on HTS. Now I just need to rack up some posts so I can create my own thread.
> 
> SheepStar


hopefully in the coming week, I can put in the carpet. but plan to put speakers and electronics just before we move in (april-ish).


----------



## Guest

In my best Borat voice "Very nice"

I am sure you will be very excited when it's all finished after the initial troubles you had.I think it will be well worth it from the looks of what you have in place so far!


----------



## mojogoes

Hi everyone.........i'd just like to say that , thats going to be a great setup i would die for a space like that................great work keep the updates/pic's coming niccccccccce.


----------



## mike c




----------



## allredp

Cool pics! 

How'd you do your star-field? Are these fiber-optics you dropped in yourself, or pre-fab panels?

BTW, I've just received my own ultra13 and am dying to crank it up--I'm just between receivers though and I can't believe the bad timing!!!

Mike, those duals will blow you away--I had a pair of the pb12 nsd's for a few weeks and they stomped all over anything setup I'd heard so far. I can't imagine what dual 13's will do...

Question: how'd you get your lights embedded into your concrete risers?

Keep up the great work,
Phil


----------



## hyghwayman

Looking Great Mike:clap:, Thanks for the new pictures:T.


----------



## mike c

allredp said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> How'd you do your star-field? Are these fiber-optics you dropped in yourself, or pre-fab panels?
> 
> BTW, I've just received my own ultra13 and am dying to crank it up--I'm just between receivers though and I can't believe the bad timing!!!
> 
> Mike, those duals will blow you away--I had a pair of the pb12 nsd's for a few weeks and they stomped all over anything setup I'd heard so far. I can't imagine what dual 13's will do...
> 
> Question: how'd you get your lights embedded into your concrete risers?
> 
> Keep up the great work,
> Phil


the star field was just added to an existing gypsum board ceiling, the fiber optic supplier just made some holes on the ceiling and stuck in the fiber optics manually one by one. he said he was following some constellations, but I think he was yanking my chain.

on the concrete risers, you should make a mold of your light before you pour the slab, but in my case, the slab went in first, so we had to hammer at the cement the shape of the light, put the light in and then cement around it again 



hyghwayman said:


> Looking Great Mike:clap:, Thanks for the new pictures:T.


thanks!


----------



## wedweb

What kind of wood veneer is that?

I was an Air Force brat. One of my friends in high school was half Filipino. His mom and dad had bought all Nara wood for the dining room, living room and all the bedrooms. I didn't know this, nor did I know what Nara wood was. I offered to help his family move from base housing to their new home. That stuff was super heavy. The 5 foot long coffee table weighed over 150lbs.

Great looking theater.

Bo


----------



## ericl

Mike I know this is not a detail you may know the answer to but what cans did you use for the recessed lights in the ceiling and do you know how much they were?

Eric in Austin


----------



## mike c

wedweb said:


> What kind of wood veneer is that?
> 
> I was an Air Force brat. One of my friends in high school was half Filipino. His mom and dad had bought all Nara wood for the dining room, living room and all the bedrooms. I didn't know this, nor did I know what Nara wood was. I offered to help his family move from base housing to their new home. That stuff was super heavy. The 5 foot long coffee table weighed over 150lbs.
> 
> Great looking theater.
> 
> Bo


hi, outside of the room, everything is solid narra (yep, heavy solid wood)
inside of the room, is just cheapo veneer (the 1/8" thick type) over plywood.

thanks for looking!



ericl said:


> Mike I know this is not a detail you may know the answer to but what cans did you use for the recessed lights in the ceiling and do you know how much they were?
> 
> Eric in Austin


we used blue colored rope light


----------



## mike c

not much changed in 1 month ... only more rope light and wall lights.


----------



## hyghwayman

Hi Mike, 

The room is looking very nice, I really like the rope lighting that you are using. Thanks for the new pictures too and please keep them coming, as your build is a big inspiration to a lot of us here.

hyghwayman


----------



## Prof.

Neat looking wall lights Mike..

Keep 'em coming..


----------



## mike c

hyghwayman said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> The room is looking very nice, I really like the rope lighting that you are using. Thanks for the new pictures too and please keep them coming, as your build is a big inspiration to a lot of us here.
> 
> hyghwayman


thanks a lot! 



Prof. said:


> Neat looking wall lights Mike..
> 
> Keep 'em coming..


here's some more pics ... 
7 LaZBoy HT seats in their boxes waiting for the HT to finish








TV's not necessarily going into this HT, but in the same house

2 40" XBR4 and GiK panels for my other HT








1 52" XBR4 ; 4 46" XBR4 ; 2 40" XBR4


----------



## mike c

with carpet:








































with 4 seats (these are not meant to be beside each other - i wasnt able to bring the matching sets - i just grabbed the ones with the biggest boxes)








cup holder


----------



## Blaser

Mike,

That's a dream theater!! Nice job :T


----------



## allredp

blaser said:


> Mike,
> 
> That's a dream theater!! Nice job :T


Agreed! Way to go Mike!


----------



## mike c

blaser said:


> Mike,
> 
> That's a dream theater!! Nice job :T





allredp said:


> Agreed! Way to go Mike!


thanks guys!

i cant wait to watch a movie in this HT


----------



## Alex2507

mike c said:


> just cheapo veneer (the 1/8" thick type) over plywood.


That's really a very good quality veneer. It can be sanded and refinished if need be in 100 years. Not by you of course. The paper thin veneers on presswood are the more affordable variety but somehow the word cheap still doesn't ever make it into the equation



mike c said:


> the fiber optic supplier just made some holes on the ceiling and stuck in the fiber optics manually one by one. he said he was following some constellations, but I think he was yanking my chain.


No Mike, contractors never lie. I thought I could see the Big Dipper in pic #3. :innocent::sneeky:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

:drool::drool::wow:utstanding:

VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike c

Alex2507 said:


> That's really a very good quality veneer. It can be sanded and refinished if need be in 100 years. Not by you of course. The paper thin veneers on presswood are the more affordable variety but somehow the word cheap still doesn't ever make it into the equation
> 
> No Mike, contractors never lie. I thought I could see the Big Dipper in pic #3. :innocent::sneeky:


haha. who am i to disagree with the contractor? :spend:



Rodny Alvarez said:


> :drool::drool::wow:utstanding:
> 
> VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks for looking!


----------



## Guest

good lord...lookin at all that equipment, it looks like you're running a retail store in there...or you won the lottery and went spend-crazy. either way, you give me something to aim for....one day....hopefully.


----------



## santora

Very nice set up Mike. I hope to someday have enough space to put something like this together. More than likely I will be installing a fiber-optic light ceiling in the baby's room when we have ours/ We both think it would be cool.

And my wife is more than supportive of building a home theater - most likely because it keeps me from building another Arcade Cabinet! I think she's hit her limit with three (Asteroids, Tempest, and my Mame Cabinet).


----------



## doctor subie

lookin' good...I"m envious!


----------



## salvasol

Waiting for updated pictures ... :foottap: :bigsmile:


----------



## mike c

not much change ... still waiting for the whole house to finish. seats all in though.


































DIY rack for whole house pipe-in music


----------



## salvasol

Thank you for the pictures ...

I'm sure you're anxious to finish the house and start enjoying your HT, Right??? ... :bigsmile:


----------



## splitz

wow...just....wow.


----------



## Guest

Ummm. The door leading out of the HT.. Is that a hallway or a reception hall  

Awesome looking theater. Can I buy tickets?


----------



## Moonfly

Can I be your friend:yay:


----------



## Blaser

Why not put more seats in the back row?


----------



## mcfly

Looking great!, can't wait for the next installment of pics..

I'm just about to start converting my loft and am interested in the starfield roof !!
:T


----------



## allredp

mcfly said:


> Looking great!, can't wait for the next installment of pics..
> 
> I'm just about to start converting my loft and am interested in the starfield roof !!
> :T


Yup, me too. 

Any insights on how to do it and where to get the panels or DIY parts, etc.? 

I need all the juicy details! :nerd:


----------



## salvasol

allredp said:


> Yup, me too.
> 
> Any insights on how to do it and where to get the panels or DIY parts, etc.?
> 
> I need all the juicy details! :nerd:


Here you go ... start having some fun reading :bigsmile:

 Starfield Installation ,  Starfield Tiles ,  DIY Kits


----------



## salvasol

Here is another link ...  with a discount  :yes:


----------



## mcfly

Thanks for the reply David, Great...

Got the old creative juices flowing !!


----------



## jwesenick79

wow lol, your theater gets better and better everytime i see pictures of it. I was also wondering why you dont put more seats in the back row? Great job though!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## jmoorez2001

very nice ht there mike a lot is invious over what u have done there even tho mine is just starting im looking forward to see all others for more inspration on what to do and now in mine but some greatt pics for sure


----------



## fred1diver

All I can say is TERRIFIC, O.K. I can say more AMAZING
I mean your setup is hard to beat. how long untill the finished product?
I and I'm sure everyone else can't wait for more pictures to drool at!:drool::drool:
make sure to tell your contractors to keep up the good work
FRED


----------



## zephyrwinter

I like the seats!
Great theater, Wanna have one 
You're kind of family man LOL.


----------



## bigdady1955

I can't wait to see the finished theater. I'm sure it will be amazing! One question. Is that going to be your final seat configuration - 3 in back and 4 in front ?


----------

